# Tiger Barb and Black Ruby Barb



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been researching these fish, and have been finding somewhat inconsistent answers, so I wanted to see if anyone actually had experience with them.

1. Which one is bigger, or are they generally the same size?
2. They look very similar as juveniles; as adults are Black Ruby Barbs mostly a reddish-white color with black stripes? The males don't stay in their dark breeding colors all the time, right? Are the females reddish too? (These questions come from pictures that don't label the sex and/or maturity of the Ruby Barbs in them. Most of the pictures seem to be of males in breeding colors.)
3. I hear they are compatible tank mates, but will they form separate schools or school together? I would rather they were separate, but since normal Tiger Barbs school with Green and Albino Tiger Barbs, I thought they might school with the Black Rubies.
4. I'm thinking of getting a school of 10-15 of each in a 75 with some Puntius denisonii and a rainbow shark. Do you see any problems with compatibility here? Should one school be bigger than the other? Should I add the Tigers last so that they won't be able to pick on any 'new kids'?

I really appreciate your insight!


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

I hav no experience with Black Ruby Barb. 

The key to tiger barbs is a large school (like what ur planning), it greatly reduces aggression, so good i kept them with angels and gouramis. Feed them well and include the frozen bloodworms. Complete the cycle and save some time, add them all at once, then there's no established 'territorial fights'. 

You dont have any big tankmates so i doubt they will school, it'll be kinda a cluster formation. 
Post pics, your plan sounds exciting.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I did have a large group black ruby barb, about 15 at the most.

nice fish, shinny red head and belly, rest of the body is shinny black, need to keep in large group so they will show their color and keep their aggressiveness to themself, very active.

they fight, several of them chasing each other and keep swimming in circles, never end, and nice to watch.
they like heavily planted tank, and water must be clean and soft water is prefered, No EI dosing, they can't stand it.

very curious fish, bring your face close to the tank they will try to nip your nose, and, hand in water they will swim in your palm..
not as aggressive as tiger barb, in smaller number they are still peaceful to other fish if they are not stress, but do nip if they are stress and only a couple of them in the tank.

inter breed with tiger barb, green barb is the product.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

tiger and ruby are the same size, ruby barb keep their breeding color when they are in large group, also, females not in breeding condition looks as colorful as male and hence hide away from the endless chasing.
the source you are getting them is important, get the source close to the wild, but not the long generations captive breed, since the later have less color and most of the time are dull. 
And, one last thing, some imported Asia stock are really showing nice color after you bring them home, but beware, they are hormone injected, 1.they are all male, no matter how many you get. 2. short life, getting weak before they die and die beautifully(never lose their nice color when dying).


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

after the above posts I went check my last two years old BLB in the sump, sadly, it is gone..
I put it in the sump because I have RCS in the tank and they hunt the RCS. they have small mouth but still can get the RCS in one swarrow, either swarrow from the head or tail of the shrimp, really fast action, RCS never have a chance to jump away.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

sAroock said:


> You dont have any big tankmates so i doubt they will school, it'll be kinda a cluster formation.
> Post pics, your plan sounds exciting.


How big is a 'big' tankmate? The P. densionii grow to be like 6 inches, and I hope to have 5-6 of them. The rainbow shark is about that size as well . . .

I will try to do a journal when I get it set up; my first one ever! (I was going to journal my shrimp tank, but my computer decided to be dead while I was setting it up . . .) Unfortunately I won't be able to do that until I move out of this apartment (lease is up in August). I know I'm jumping the gun a little, but it's easier to wait if I can plan, and I didn't want to get my heart set on something that wouldn't work. 



Bettatail said:


> nice fish, shinny red head and belly, rest of the body is shinny black, need to keep in large group so they will show their color and keep their aggressiveness to themself, very active.
> 
> tiger and ruby are the same size, ruby barb keep their breeding color when they are in large group, also, females not in breeding condition looks as colorful as male and hence hide away from the endless chasing.


So you're saying that both the male and female are generally the same color, and that is generally black and red?



Bettatail said:


> they like heavily planted tank, and water must be clean and soft water is prefered, No EI dosing, they can't stand it.


This is going to be a low-tech tank, so I won't be doing EI.



Bettatail said:


> inter breed with tiger barb, green barb is the product.


I doubt any eggs/fry would survive in this aquarium, considering the inhabitants. Especially since my comet goldfish might end up in here too.


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

jadelin said:


> how big is a 'big' tankmate? The p. Densionii grow to be like 6 inches, and i hope to have 5-6 of them. The rainbow shark is about that size as well . . .


You need to give them a reason to school. Fish school because there is safety in numbers. 

Although P. Densionii and rainbows grow bigger, their still friendly critters. Something thats big and mild aggressive, (Severum?) But i wouldnt recommend it. In general barbs don't school, tetras do.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I know I'm replying late just thought id mention in my experience groups of any barbs get along and school fine, but still stick with each other by color for some reason. I have 12 barbs of 3 types that school all together but theyre like combined mini groups into one big group. Hope this helps


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

hey your planning on doing the same thing as i am! haha, minus the black ruby barb and 75g, i only have a 55g, and plan to have 1 rainbow shark, 7 tiger barbs, and 5 roseline sharks. let me know how your tank is doing and how the fish act towards each other. i only have the rainbow and tiger barbs now, most likely am getting the roselines this saterday


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input, zoea; I would rather that they formed 'mini schools', since they're more striking when they are in a group all of one color. 

lamiskool - I saw the thread you posted, and I almost replied to it, but I haven't actually set this tank up yet (waiting for a move to a bigger house which is *hopefully* in the near future). In any case, I must compliment you on your choice of fish.  
I don't know if I can find the roselines around here in at a reasonable price; unfortunately they might have to be added later.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

haha oh, well if you look in the swap and shop or power seller thread i think there are a few people selling some roseline sharks, luckily for me i found 5 on craigslist for 25 =) am going to go and pick them up on saterday, right now i have the 7 tiger barbs and rainbow shark in there. just added them actually and they seem to be doing fine, might have to make some caves for my rainbow though


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tiger barbs school with albino and green tiger barbs because they are the same species.

I have 10 tiger barbs and 2 black ruby barbs. They school together, but i know i gotta get more black ruby barbs.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

update: ok so right now i have 7 tiger barbs and 6 roseline sharks in a 55 gallon tank with a rainbow shark. got the roseline sharks for $5 each from a local fish enthusiast and we hit it off so he gave me 6 roselines really cheap and even threw in a few amano shrimps since he heard i had a planted tank (not sure if they will survive with the tiger barbs). anyways at first the tiger barbs kept chasing the roseline sharks and fin nipping but after a day they get along fine and no one is chasing anyone, not even the rainbow shark. so i guess they are compatible =) sometimes they all even swim together its kind of cool. ill post a video of my setup in a bit


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

heres a video of the fish eating, there beasts haha

http://youtu.be/4mG-RllVV2o


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know no one has posted on this in a while but I have a 55 gallon and I currently have 2 zipper loaches, 2 bandit corydoras, 3 Black ruby barbs, Pair of pearl gouramis, pictus catfish, Rainbow shark, and a CAE... I am planning to buy 3 more black rubies or more depending if I get odessa barbs or not... I was leaning towards not buying Odessa barbs and just getting a school of 9 black ruby barbs. what do you all recommend?

My other question is that I bought my black rubies from a fish farm around me in miami and I have looked at A LOT of pictures trying to figure this out but I have gotten frustrated and given up, so I am posting here. lol! My black ruby male looks different from other black rubies that I have seen online.









THe male has red on the face but is not totally black and red... I was thinking maybe it could be that he is not mature enough or not maiting time.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

it is nice, you will see ruby head/belly and charcoal black body males when they are in large school, and get your tank heavily planted, they will like it.

they like flow water also


----------

